# Watch That Sacrificial Anode.



## deepvee16 (Jan 27, 2014)

Recently I saw a YouTube video describing the replacement of the sacrificial anode in a Suburban brand water heater. Having just purchased a 2.5 year old Outback, I thought I'd better check the condition of ours. 
Sure enough, when I pulled the plug all kinds of crap came flying out. And, the anode was almost totally gone. Camping World sells the replacement, and an inexpensive plastic flushing tool.
The folks on the video recommend using the Suburban brand. It is magnesium while the others are not, and therefore not nearly as effective.
I used a sharpie to write the date of replacement on the inside of the outside cover, and will now inspect it every six months.
(Sorry for the huge photos, I figured they would resize automatically)


----------



## Gr8daggett (Oct 19, 2011)

Boy ... That is as far gone as I have ever seen one.
No maintenance by the previous owner !!


----------



## deepvee16 (Jan 27, 2014)

Gr8daggett said:


> Boy ... That is as far gone as I have ever seen one.
> No maintenance by the previous owner !!


I suspect that most people aren't even aware that it exists, I wasn't before last week.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Mine gets inspected every fall when I remove the plug to drain the tank.


----------



## Leedek (Nov 28, 2010)

The one on my 2011 210RS was about half gone during the first year of ownership. The magnesium anodes deteriorate a lot more quickly than do the aluminum ones. Suburban recommends magnesium so that's what I have been using.







It does make a difference in the life of the anode when you drain the hot water when putting the trailer away for long periods.

This article was interesting to learn a little about the How and Why of anodes: Sacrificial Anodes The article talks about types of anodes when your water type is hard or soft or whatever. Good information.


----------



## Jewellfamily (Sep 25, 2010)

a lot of it depends on your water too I think. My anode collects some barnacles and has some pitting, but runs 2-3 years each. I only drain my hot water heater in the fall when I winterize.


----------

